# AHGs



## pythoninfinite (Jan 10, 2016)

Just a question... I have a neighbour who wants to get some Asian House Geckos - he has a NSW licence, but doesn't do these forums and has no other reptiles, and can't collect them himself. We have a few here (on the adjoining 100 acres) in my shed and around the house (fairly recent arrivals), I hear them but have never seen them, so can't supply them myself. They won't naturally traverse the 1km of bush between our houses. Does anyone out there have any idea where I can source them for him?

Jamie


----------



## butters (Jan 10, 2016)

Where are you Jamie? I collect a few hundred for my Burtons every year. I'm sure I could spare some. Not sure on the legalities of sending them to NSW though.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks butters! I'll look into the matter you raise... I was in Brisbane till yesterday morning too !

Thanks buddy, I'll get back to you.

Jamie


----------



## butters (Jan 11, 2016)

I have a dozen or more here at present so it's a shame you've left already.


----------



## 5hane (Jan 11, 2016)

they're considered a pest in nsw so technically illegal to collect and keep with out permission from the appropriate authority. happy to source them for you, they're everywhere here on the sunny coast and even more prolific in Gladstone qld. they're not on the pest list here nor the protected species list so fair game in qld. I posted recent legislation for all states on crazy nuts ahg post not to long ago

- - - Updated - - -

Legislative restrictions for H. frenatus

 In New South Wales, H. frenatus is listed as a Category 2 Non-Indigenous Animal under the 
Non-Indigenous Animals Regulation 1997. A Category 2 animal is a ‘species of high pest 
potential or of significant conservation value’ (New South Wales State Government, 2006).

In Victoria, H. frenatus is listed as a Category 3a species of Regulated Pest Animals under the 
Catchment and Land Protection Act 1994. H. frenatuscan be kept for certain reasons with a 
permit (State of Victoria Department of Primary Industries, 2007). 

H. frenatus is a Class 2 declared pest in South Australia under the Natural Resources 
Management Act 2004(South Australian Government Gazette, 2005).

In Western Australia, H. frenatus is a Declared Animal under the Agriculture and Related 
Resources Protection Act 1976(Department of Agriculture and Food WA, 2008).

In the Northern Territory, H. frenatus is not listed as a declared feral species under the 
Territory Parks and Conservation Act 2001, nor is it considered a pest (Northern Territory 
Government, 2007).

In the ACT, H. frenatus is a protected species under the Nature Conservation Act 1980, as it 
is not listed as an exempt animal nor is it listed as a Pest Animal under the Pest Plants and 
Animals Act 2005(Department of Territory and Municipal Services, 2006).

In Tasmania, H. frenatus cannot be imported as there is no authority for it under the Animal 
Health Act 1995(Department of Primary Industries and Water, 2008).

In Queensland, H. frenatus is not a declared pest under the Land Protection (Pest and Stock 
Route Management) Act2002. 

might need to double check as we all know legislations change more than one changes their underwear


----------



## ronhalling (Jan 12, 2016)

[MENTION=41820]pythoninfinite[/MENTION], Hey there Jamie, if you want some AHG's locally there is usually some out the back of the Woniora shops here in port, just go down the laneway out the back of the shops of a night time and there is usually plenty of the little pests on the brick walls, failing that i am going to Brisbane on Friday and back around Wednesday so if you can organize it with [MENTION=9894]butters[/MENTION] and it is not too far out of my way and they are packaged ready to go i can pick them up for you......let me know.  ................Ron


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks Ron, PM sent your way ! Interesting info 5hane, thanks for that. My neighbour actually advised NPWS that he was keen to obtain this species when he applied for his licence, and no issues were raised at the time. My own feeling about the species is that it doesn't seem to occupy any niche that any natives would commonly use, and it's probably a useful food source for Green & Brown Tree Snakes, baby pythons, which are reasonably common around our houses up here, and some birds. Those that are now around my property (in small numbers - heard but not yet seen!) arrived in some stuff I was storing for a friend when he moved from Tele Point to Walcha. I'm guessing any that went on to Walcha would not have survived the first winter...

Thanks guys, Jamie


----------



## Ramsayi (Jan 12, 2016)

They are on the NPWS keepers list code is 2014,have been for at least 15 years.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jan 12, 2016)

Ah OK Mark, thanks for that. Have to admit I've been otherwise occupied much of the last week, so haven't done my research. Does anyone know whether that means they are classified as "fauna" in NSW, and thus a protected reptile species? Odd for an exotic if that's the case.

Jamie


----------



## GBWhite (Jan 12, 2016)

Pesky little critters.

"The Invasion and Potential Impact of the Asian House Gecko (Hemidactylus frenatus) in Australia".

http://biology-assets.anu.edu.au/hosted_sites/Scott/2011hoskinaustecol.pdf

George.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks George - just goes to show how wrong my uninformed assumptions can be... My neighbour is an environmentally conscious doctor, so I've sent him a copy of that paper. He may want to reconsider his desire to add more of this species to the area (I've already accidentally acquired them of course...). 

Keep you posted...

Jamie


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 13, 2016)

Ramsayi said:


> They are on the NPWS keepers list code is 2014,have been for at least 15 years.


I think things might have changed. I had reason to check this out last year and this was what I uncovered...
_Hemidactylus frenatus_ is not to be found on the 'NSW Native Animal Keepers’ Species List 2015'. It is, however, classified as a Category 2 exotic (p40 of the ‘Non-Indigenous Animals Regulation 2012 under the Non-Indigenous Animals Act 1987’). 
Category 2 is defined as “Animals that pose an extreme or more serious threat to the environment, agriculture or persons, and that are restricted to being kept in licensed animal display establishments or by:
(i) a corporation that is accredited as a research establishment under section 20 of the Animal Research Act 1985, or
(ii) an individual who holds an animal research authority issued under section 25 of the Animal Research Act 1985, or
(iii) a person who holds an animal supplier’s licence issued under section 39 of the Animal Research Act 1985).”

Unfortunately, as we are all well aware, the application and enforcement of the legislation is not particularly consistent. It varies with the particular departmental officer with whom you interact, the extent of their knowledge of the legislation, how up-to-date that is, how they slept the night before, what their morning was like and the particular direction that the wind is blowing at the time!


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jan 14, 2016)

Bluetongue1 said:


> I think things might have changed. I had reason to check this out last year and this was what I uncovered...
> _Hemidactylus frenatus_ is not to be found on the 'NSW Native Animal Keepers’ Species List 2015'. It is, however, classified as a Category 2 exotic (p40 of the ‘Non-Indigenous Animals Regulation 2012 under the Non-Indigenous Animals Act 1987’).
> Category 2 is defined as “Animals that pose an extreme or more serious threat to the environment, agriculture or persons, and that are restricted to being kept in licensed animal display establishments or by:
> (i) a corporation that is accredited as a research establishment under section 20 of the Animal Research Act 1985, or
> ...



A bit like the Tax Office I guess...

J


----------

